# Do you have an inquiring mind with your musical appreciation?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I say this as I’m constantly wanting to find out what other composers were doing when the greats were composing their masterpieces.
Often these so called “second rate” composers were composing music far greater and far in advanced than you would be lead to believe. 
It’s absolutely fascinating how much really fine but unfamiliar music there is coming to light at the moment.
I find all this far more interesting than just listening to the standard repertory and comparing endless versions of the same work.
Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think it's helpful to separate composers into 'big names' and 'underdogs'. Either way, you're going to end up not appreciating some music as you should - either turning away from the big names because you think they get too much attention (irrelevant to the music), or never even noticing the underdogs because of your obsession with big names (irrelevant to the music).

I just think it's healthy to be aware of historical context, and composers of all varieties in that period, and then just listen to whatever you like the sound of.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I couldn't agree less. Actually I'm sick of this old potato that the more obscure the music you listen to the more applause you deserve.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

There are a lot of obscure gems out there, but I'm still generally of the opinion that the best composers are the famous dead ones.


----------

